
Chrome app launcher for Windows, Mac, Linux being removed in July - JohnTHaller
http://blog.chromium.org/2016/03/retiring-chrome-app-launcher.html
======
ethanbond
Thank god. That was one of the most annoying ideas I've ever seen.

